# Tree Paint



## felixdeener (Mar 21, 2007)

I have just recently had a house rehabbed in order to sell. Without my permission the rehabber painted the front tree in the yard with CHIMNEY MORTAR. I understand he was just trying to cover up spray paint on the tree from the previous owner, but what was a 1 foot space of spray paint has now become a 3 foot space of Chimney Mortar. It looks like a huge peach spot on the front of the tree. I am really disappointed that he did this without first asking me about it. I cannot afford to get tree cut down. I thought about spray painting the mortar with a couple different shades of gray and black. I don’t think that I could hurt the tree any worse than it is now. Does any one have any SUGGESTIONS FOR ME?


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 21, 2007)

Remove the mortar! Carefully.


----------



## dustytools (Mar 21, 2007)

The mortar should become brittle once it has had a little time to dry well. Give it a few days then try picking it off carefully. Good luck.


----------



## felixdeener (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you. I would have never have thought to peel off the motar.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 22, 2007)

Apparently.:biggrinbounce2:


----------

